# Resonated or Non-Resonated which exhaust sounds better?



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Trying to figure out which route I should take with the two different exhaust options shown on ECStuning.com. Should I get the Non-Resonated system for $650 or the one with the Resonator for $750. Trying to make it deeper toned without it sounding like a damn Honda. Let me know if you got videos or opinions on the options out there for our 1.4t please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

